# New 4CRS website and 15% off Holiday Sale



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

*Happy holidays from 4Corners Riversports!*

We've been working hard the past few weeks and have finally rolled out our redesigned website at www.riversports.com, just in time for the holidays. 

In celebration of our new look, we're having a week long Holiday Sale:
*15% off plus free shipping on all orders over $100*. Find the perfect gift for that paddler in your life! Sale runs through this Sunday. 

At checkout, enter discount code: xmas15 

_Pray for snow!_


----------

